# Spay Incision Recovery



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be a tiny hernia? I think I would check with the vet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's OK! Molly had a hard lumpy ridge at her spay site for quite awhile but it eventually smoothed out.to a tiny scar........... as long as the skin is healed shut and not looking infected or oozy or has a lump protruding from it, I wouldn't worry too much.........


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you fjm, I wondered the same thing! I did not know if that was a possibility around an incision site. 
Something to think about for sure. It does look like it could be something like a hernia - and I guess that could explain how that part of the incision has not yet been able to knit together.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks MollyMuiMa. I think I will try to get a picture and see what you all think.

My vet is a 90 minute drive away so I would rather not put us through that drive if it looks like it will heal up on its own. 

I know I need to find a vet in my new city, but I just really love my old vet and wanted to at least stay with her until after Dulcie's spay.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice's looked lumpy and felt lumpy for a while after, a lot longer than I thought it should but now she has a smooth belly, if you are concerned call your vet


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Twyla - I will definitely call my vet and bring her in if I am concerned about infection or if she seems unwell. Right now, my biggest concern about this is that we won't be able to start back to playing and outings by Friday as I expected! Dulcie is so frustrated and frankly so am I! The enforced inactivity makes it even harder for her to remain quiet and let herself heal.

Here is a picture. What do experienced PF members think of this? The incision site extended from the small bulging area you can see here up to the place where you can see a slight swirl. As you can see, most of the incision has healed so well it is invisible!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's probably the internal sutures you are feeling. Some vets use dissolvable suture material some don't it just depends. She might be having a slight reaction to them or they could be rubbing and irritating the skin causing it to swell a bit, but it should go away sooner or later. Our sutures can take up to 4-5 months to dissolve. Other vets that try to cut costs (or just plain out prefer them) will used a metal suture and those are permanent, you will always feel them. Even after she is healed you will feel a slight bumpiness in that area, it is just a build up of scar tissue where her muscles were opened. That and the scar allows vets to be able to do a sterility check with out having to open the dog or cat back up. Some vets will even used a metal suture or a non dissolvable suture so it is easier for the dog to be checked for sterility later in life (think of the many shelter pets who could possibly change hands many times and the sterility certificate and history of the dog or cat can get lost). 

I'm sure if you are really concerned about it you can call your vet and see if they can check the incision for you. We allow our clients to come in anytime if they are concerned about how their pets incision is healing.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks PoodleCrazy#1 - my vet used dissolvable sutures and a kind of glue to close the skin. If it can take months for the sutures to fully dissolve, is there any risk to resuming normal activity after the two weeks?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well it looks good to me, but I am not a doctor. Beatrice was going nuts long before the recoup time 10-14 days, I started walking her again on day 10 and life went on.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry developed an incisional hernia during his recovery from an emergency Gastropexy. It's possible that this is the same condition.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Whoa CM, that had to be scary! So glad Henry recovered! What did you have to do regarding the incisional hernia?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It looks good to me too, of course being able to feel it would be better. I have seen some suture reactions/irritations swell up as big as a golf ball. If she has been inactive for 2 weeks and hasn't been allowed to lick at it she should be fine resuming her normal activity as long as it's not to strenuous. It only takes 10-14 days for the incisions to close up completely, the suture material just takes longer to dissolve. Of course always check with your vet first. What I tell clients when sending dogs home after spay and neuter SX is the less active they are the quicker they will heal, the more active the less likely they are going to heal properly. We will even send tranquilizers for dogs if the owner thinks they won't be able to keep them calm. That's is how important rest is for proper healing. We don't just say it to torture owners, lol ?.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

nifty said:


> Whoa CM, that had to be scary! So glad Henry recovered! What did you have to do regarding the incisional hernia?


Not a big deal. It healed on its own. .


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had Cayenne done about 2 months ago and hers looked the same way, although they use stitches that go away, and about a month after she had a stitch sticking out, it went away. I had an awful time keeping her down, in fact I took a week off work and kept her in bed with me, as she knows my bed is for sleeping. If I put her in the crate and the other one out, she would stand on her hind legs and jump up and down, if I left her out she wanted to play with the other one. After that I took her with me everywhere I went, as when she is not home is is quite as anything.


----------

